# conceiving after leep (lletz)



## littleD

hi ladies, i`m having loop diathermy in a couple of weeks to remove some pre cancerous cells but does anyone know how long they say you have to wait before ttc after the treatment? xx


----------



## goddess25

I have never had it, so sorry your going through this but I believe its about 3 months or so. Enough time to have a few cycles.


----------



## gingerbaby4us

If you are a younger woman you will most likely be able to clear the infection with no need to remove the per-cancerous cells. Eat healthy and don't smoke cigarettes. That is what my doctor told me when I had a abnormal pap then colposcopy that came back HSIL, I think they grade them differently now, anyhow, she told me to come back every six months for repeat paps. watchful waiting they call it. Six months later I had a clear pap, and have ever since. That was eight years ago and I have had no re-occurances. It was really scary and I think if they had offered me surgical removal at the time I would have done it. However, Looking back I am comfortable with the way things went. Good luck and god bless.


----------



## jbell157

I had a leep procedure about 1 1/2 years ago. I had severe dysplaysia (highly pre-cancerous cells). I know I wasn't allowed to have sex or use tampons for 6 weeks after the procedure so I would say at least 2 months. However, I know that they wanted to do a check at 6 months afterwards so they may recommend you wait until you clear the six month re-check. It probably depends on the severity. Just ask you doctor and they should be able to tell you. Good luck and it is a highly effective procedure. I'm cleared to go back to once a year as my last pap came back normal!


----------



## ablacketer

wait till you get a normal pap, the last thing you want is them to be messing with the only thing keeping your baby inside you.


----------



## TicToc

I had a Leep done about 12 years ago, I don't remember what kind of restrictions they gave me but I do remember them telling me that one of three things would happen if I were to become pregnant again. 1) everything would be normal 2) I would have scar tissue interfereing with dilation and need a c-section or 3) I would have a weakened cervix and need to be monitored carefullly starting in the second trimester and possibly need a some kind of a stint put in to keep me closed or even be on strict bed rest for the second half of the pregnancy. 

I forgot about that third possibility until I was already pregnant last month :dohh: But it's not enouhg to chnage our monds we will keep trying :haha:


----------



## Rickles

Hi - I had LETZ for CIN 2 (moderate) in May - no sex for 4 weeks afterwards (or until the bleeding stops). I asked about conceiving and they said there was no reason to wait after the bleeding had stopped. I am now pregnant - they have said I need to continue to see the consultant whilst I am pregnant but no treatment will take place. They are not overly concerned and say the treatment is successful in 95% of cases they will just keep an eye on me until I have the clear smear. Hope that helps.


----------



## TicToc

Also...I recently had myself tested for that virus that causes all this and I have shed it from my system. This was news to me since I thought it was for life and have always been concerned it will come back but apparently after many years it is possible to shed the virus. Just wanted to throw that out there... ;)


----------



## Bride2b

Sorry your having to go through LEEP, I had it done 2 years ago...its not as bad as it might sound. I cant remember what they told me (I wasnt considering children then) but you do have to go for another smear 6 months after then yearly after that. If it was me I would wait to try until after the 6 month smear & get an all clear.

One thing I will say...and I am glad TicToc brought it up as I dont want to scare you. I was told I'd have a 10% chance of going into early labour when I had it done, but never really thought much of it. I fell pregnant in July and lost my little boy at 19 weeks at the end of November. I am awating my test results but I fear that it was due to an IC (incompetant cervix). I told my midwife at my booking in that I had LEEP done and no one monitored my cervix at all. When I was examined after my waters broke they asked me how much tissue was taken at the procedure (which I dont know). I would specifically ask how much they have taken away AND if they think you need close monitoring if and when you fall pregnant. A friend of a friend had the same and she has a cervical cerclage placed & she had a normal pregnancy - I believe she had problems after her LEEP (not sure what) but this led the doctors to place a stitch for her first pregnancy.

I do not in anyway wish to scare you. But I would hate for anyone to have to go through what I have been (and am going through) as at 19 weeks I had to deliver my baby. If I had known that this was a possibility I may have pushed for additional checks or even maybe been a bit more alarmed when I felt aches and pains in my tummy that day.

Good luck xx


----------



## bluecathy1978

TicToc said:


> I had a Leep done about 12 years ago, I don't remember what kind of restrictions they gave me but I do remember them telling me that one of three things would happen if I were to become pregnant again. 1) everything would be normal 2) I would have scar tissue interfereing with dilation and need a c-section or 3) I would have a weakened cervix and need to be monitored carefullly starting in the second trimester and possibly need a some kind of a stint put in to keep me closed or even be on strict bed rest for the second half of the pregnancy.
> 
> I forgot about that third possibility until I was already pregnant last month :dohh: But it's not enouhg to chnage our monds we will keep trying :haha:

I had this done about 8 years ago and With my 3rd baby my cervix would not dilate for love or money! I had to be induced at 38 weeks due to high blood pressure. I had pessaries which did nothing. They broke my waters which did nothing. I was barely 1cm dilated, even after all that and having no contractions. They put me on a syntocin drip which just gave me excruciating pains but I just did not dilate past 1cm! Ended up with an emergency c section as baby was so distressed (not to mention mummy!!). Was told that I had a stenose cervix and if I got pregnant again then I would need a c section. Got pregnant again after a few months and delivered a baby girl by VBAC! Strange xx


----------

